# Assassin snails that need a home



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

I have 7 assassin snails that need a new home ASAP. I’m in the Newmarket area.


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Did I mention that they are free !!!!!


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Bump, I don’t want to see them go to big als


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Last bump !!!!!!


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Wow nobody want free assassin snails ? Taking them to big als tonight


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Aceman21 said:


> Wow nobody want free assassin snails ? Taking them to big als tonight


I think it's more accurate to say that nobody close to where you are wants them. I'd scoop them up if I could


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

I can taxi them to you infolific, if you want them and they are not gone yet.

I would take them, but I like the snails I have, and am looking for more like apple, mystery, trapdoor, Nerite.. and well, I still love assassins, but they'd be getting a buffet in any tank I have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

